# GenCon -- M&M and Shadowrun tickets available ...



## Jeff Wilder (Aug 10, 2007)

I have two tickets to sold-out events that I can't use.

First, RPG00600, Mutants & Masterminds, "Puzzles," Friday 3:00 PM to 7:00 PM, $3.00.  (This guy is a _great_ GM.  I'd love to play in his game again, but I did this event last year!  (I didn't recognize the name until my buddy pointed it out: "Hey, we played that event last year!"))

Second, RPG01258, Shadowrun, "Saint Valentine's Day Massacre," Saturday 2:00 PM to 6:00 PM, $3.00.  (I signed up for this one because the event listing alluded to Shakespearean tragedy; I dig hyper-literate games.  Unfortunately, I just don't have time, if I ever want to see the inside of the Exhibit Hall.)

Please contact me at jeff dot wilder at yahoo dot com if you're interested in either or both of these.  First to email gets them.  Let me know when you can meet to take them ... I'll be in Indy by Wednesday late afternoon.


----------

